# too thin?



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

What food are you feeding? We need more details. Did the vet rule out any health problems?


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

She is on Taste of the Wild Puppy. was getting 2 cups a day and now she is getting 3 but leaving at least 1 cup behind. I give her 15 min to eat then pick up the bowl but she is usually done in about 5- 10 min and leaves the rest. I have tried adding a small amount of wet food or chicken broth but she still only eats about 2 cups a day. she is getting fed at 7 am 1pm and 6pm she is drinking peeing and pooping fine. This is not my 1st puppy but she is my 1st pure bred poodle and the 1st time a vet has ever told me I have a thin dog! I am at a loss I cant force her to eat the rest.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Are you giving her many treats? I assume she likes the food since she does eat the two cups willingly. Can you add some meat- raw or cooked whichever you are most comfortable with, on top of the food? She will likely eat the meat.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

So I have a really picky eater who is thin. I have some tips that may help - but make sure all health issues are ruled out by a vet!

1) Break up the meals. If she should get 3 cups a day, give one early morning, one mid-day and one in evening. 

2) Add fresh fruits, vegetables and meats (I don't use raw so we cook chicken breast, lean hamburger, etc) to the kibble

3) Exercise/good play session before meal time is best. We feed all our dogs in the morning and then go for a walk. Ryker is a picky eater - especially in the morning. So when we get back from a walk I wait about 20 minutes and offer him the rest of his breakfast.

4) Nutra-cal. This is used as a calorie booster for small breed puppies. I use it once in awhile for my three year old picky eater because it provides some extra calories and also stimulates appetite.

5) Our vet encouraged me to sprinkle fresh cheese on the kibble. It worked - Ryker loved it. But then we discovered that he was allergic to the dairy and it gave him tear stains.

6) I wouldn't force the dog to eat. She's already eating her food - just not all of it. That's better than my boy does (he leaves entire bowls of fresh yummy foods) so you shouldn't stress her out when she eats.

7) What about a treat ball? Maybe you can give her a cup in the morning and night and then buy a treat ball and fill a cup of kibble in it for mid-day? This way it becomes a game.

Good luck!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

These are for weight gain.
*
Satin Balls*•5 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
•1/2 lg. box of Total cereal
•1/2 lg. box oatmeal
•1/2 jar of wheat germ
•3/4 cup veg oil
•3/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
•5 raw eggs AND shells
•5 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
•pinch of salt

Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf. Divide into 5 quart freezer bags (roll into balls approximately the size of tennis balls) and freeze. Thaw as needed and feed raw!
Satin Balls – weight gain magic | It's the Dogs Life

Here are some more:

http://www.holisticdog.org/Nutrition/Satinballs/satinballs2.html


BETTY LEWIS' SATIN BALLS

I don't like the Satin Ball recipe b/c of the sugar- laden Total Cereal. 
Here's the fat ball recipe that helped put weight on Druid.

1 lb ground beef
1 8 oz pkg cream cheese
1 jar all natural peanut butter
1 jar (smaller of the sizes) wheat germ
1 doz egg yolks
1 cup or so of flaked oats soaked in heavy cream

Mix up, form balls, freeze, feed as treats or food supplement.


Top | Back to Satin Balls 

10# hamburger meat
1 jar wheat germ
1 lg box of oatmeal (uncooked)
1 1/4 Cup vegetable oil
10 eggs
10 sm pkgs unflavored gelatin
1 1/4 Cup unflavored molasses
A pinch of salt
1 lg box Total cereal (2lb's)
(You may also add a pinch of garlic powder to add flavor)

Mix all ingredients together well, much like a meatloaf....put into separate freezer bags and freeze, thawing out as needed. It puts weight on in a very short time, not to mention the gloss in their coat. You can use it every day when they have a show to do and it does not produce diarrhea. It can be fed alone or with kibble.


Top | Back to Satin Balls 

Louise's Fedemma's Fat Balls
WEIGHT GAIN

Small heavy cream
1 doz eggs
2 blocks of cream cheese (room temp)
5 lbs ground beef -- (I get the 27% fat)
1 sm box TOTAL cereal
(crunch up Total into small crumbs)
1 cup wheat germ
mix dry ingredients
Add heavy cream
Add cream cheese
MIX TOGETHER
Add ground beef
MIX TOGETHER
Roll into balls -- I put them on cookie sheets and freeze, makes a lot --


Top | Back to Satin Balls 

Marge Paszeks Fat Balls
WEIGHT GAIN

1 lb hamburger
1 package cream cheese
1 dozen egg yolks
1 jar all natural peanut butter
about 1 cup rolled oats soaked in milk
1 jar wheat germ

Mix up, measure out, feed as needed. You'll need to mix it with your
hands. It's hard to mix and messy. I usually make this with more hamburger (like, 2 or 3lbs) and freeze what I'm not using that day or the next.


Top | Back to Satin Balls 

FAT BALLS
1 dozen egg yolks
1 lb jar crunchy peanut butter
1 small container oats
1 jar wheat germ
1 lb hamburger
1 package cream cheese

*Some versions of this recipe say to soak the oats in milk or cream first. 
Put the stuff in a big bowl and mix w/your hands. Roll into 3" torpedos and put in ziplock bags and freeze until needed. Feed one or two a day


Top | Back to Satin Balls 


Fatten 'Em Up Quick Meatloaf!!
1 doz. Hard Boiled eggs, chopped
10 lbs of inexpensive hamburger meat
20 oz Jar of Wheat Germ
1 canister of Knox Gelatin, joint complex, (unflavored)
1 lg box of Total breakfast cereal
2 - 1 lb boxes of Quaker oatmeal, (the kind you cook)
1 1/2 cups Canola Oil
12 oz jar of unsulfered Molasses
1/4 tsp salt
1 heaping tsp minced Garlic, (jarred variety or fresh, NOT dried)
Box of 1qt Freezer bags

Just dump all into huge pot and dig in. It takes some effort, and you will 
be up to your elbows, but you want to mix thoroughly.

Separate into 14 freezer bags, gently squeezing out the air before sealing. 
Flatten out the bags, (this will allow for a quicker thaw period), and lay 
flat on a freezer shelf.

Feed one packet each day, 1/2 in morning, half in evening. Breaking up into 
chunks, or rolling into meatballs. You can place one in the fridge each 
evening to thaw for the next day.

OR a smaller batch, that you can flavor for variety.


Top | Back to Satin Balls 

1 1/2 lbs hamburger
3 hard boiled eggs, chopped
1/2 cup wheat germ
1 envelope Knox Gelatin Joint complex, (unflavored)
5 tsp molasses
5 tsp Canola vegetable oil
2 1/2 cups uncooked oatmeal
I cup Total breakfast cereal

To the above you may add ONE of the following to add flavor and give variety!

1/2 lb Cooked and pureed beef liver OR
1 small can of tomato sauce/ 1 cup of cooked rice or pasta OR
1/2 cup chunky peanut butter OR
4 oz package of cream cheese

Form into balls, layer in plastic freezer bags, freeze---remove several at 
a time to thaw, and feed as in between meal treats.


Top | Back to Satin Balls 

Fattening Treats

Doggie Peanut Cheese Balls
1 dozen hard boiled eggs, chopped
1 lb jar crunchy peanut butter
1 container of Quaker Oatmeal
2 cups of evaporated milk, (Don't dilute!!)
1 jar wheat germ
1 lb hamburger
8 oz. pkg cream cheese
envelope Knox Gelatin Joint Complex, (unflavored)

In one bowl, pour the evaporated milk over the oatmeal and put aside. Go 
have a cup of coffee, while you wait for oats to absorb the liquid!

In a second Large Bowl, place all the other ingredients. Start mixing 
together, hands work best. Add the oatmeal and evaporated milk mixture, and 
mix again. When thoroughly blended, form into meatball sized treats, 
layering in a plastic freezer container. Freeze until needed. Remove a few 
at a time, allow to thaw, and feed as fattening snacks!


Top | Back to Satin Balls 


1 to 1-1/2 # fatty raw hamburger
1/2 C wheat germ oil or wheat germ
1 pkg knox gelatin
4-1/2 tsp molasses or Karo dark syrup
3 egg yokes
4-1/2 tsp vegetable oil
3 C uncooked oatmeal

Form into meatballs, place on cookie sheet and freeze. When frozen put in 
containers. To serve - microwave each meatball abot 30 seconds per meatball 
depending on size. Give 2-3 per day along with regular diet.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What is too thin? In a Poodle with a small frame will weigh different than a larger teamed dog. For example I have 3 dogs that are 22" at the withers. My 2 Retriever X sisters weigh in about 53 & 57 lbs. On the other hand my Spoo only weighs in at 38 lbs. Is he too thin? No he is on the thinner side but so are my Lil & Lulu. I don't own an overweight dog. I can feel the ribs, spine, breast bone & hip bones on all my dogs with just a touch. My Spoo only eats so much as well & then he is done.

I see so many overweight dogs it isn't funny & the vets never tell their owners the dog is fat & should lose weight. The owners are in denial with their " stout, poofy, it's all muscle" .dogs. Yup, your dog is wider than long.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I had one vet say the same thing with Swizzle and then another, more senior, vet told me he was thin but fine. Poodles, especially young ones, are generally on the thin side. Over the next year he put on a pound of muscle. That is a lot of weight for a toy. Concerned, I asked the senior vet. Swizzle is still lean but with lots more muscle. As long as your spoo is eating well an not scary skinny it is probably normal. I bet in the course of growing up over the next year he will add muscle weight and be just right hitch for most dogs is a little skinny but just right for a poodle.


----------

